# Zahlen in VBA formatieren



## Rico82 (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich hänge mich seit Tagen an einem Problem in VBA auf und zwar möchte ich Daten aus der Access DB auslesen und in einer Outlook-Mail ausgeben, was auch grundsätzlich funktioniert allerdings stimmt das Format der Textfelder "Umsatz" und "COR" nicht. Ich würde gerne auf diese beiden Felder das Format = "#,##0.00" übernehmen. Im Formular ist es so drin aber sobald ich die Mail generiere dann nicht mehr. Kann hier jemand helfen, wie ich das umsetzen kann? Hier einmal der Quelltext:

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()

      Dim olApp As Outlook.Application
      Dim objNachrich As MailItem
      Dim Mail As Object
                 
      Set olApp = New Outlook.Application
      Set objNachrich = olApp.CreateItem(0)
      Set Mail = objNachrich
      
      'With Me.Umsatz
      '.Format = "(#,##0.00)"
      'End With
                
      Mail.SentOnBehalfOfName = "SDM-Support-Public@t-systems.com"
      Mail.BCC = ""
      Mail.To = Me.SDM
      Mail.Body = _
      "Sehr geehrte(r) Frau (Herr) " & Me.SDM & Chr(10) & Chr(10) & _
      "Bei der Jahresbetrachtung für " & Me.Monat & "-2010 (kumulierte Werte) ist Ihr Kunde mit einem negativen COR-Wert / Faktura aufgefallen:" _
      & Chr(10) & Chr(10) _
      & "SGP:                        " & Me.SGP & Chr(10) _
      & "GP-Name:                " & Me.GP_Name & Chr(10) _
      & "GP-Nr.:                     " & Me.GP_Nr_Kombinationsfeld & Chr(10) _
      & "VKL (TDN):               " & Me.VKL__TDN_ & Chr(10) _
      & "Umsatz YTD in €:      " & Me.Umsatz & " €" & Chr(10) _
      & "COR YTD in €:         " & Me.COR & " €" & Chr(10)
      Mail.Subject = "Flopkunde TDN " & Me.Monat & "-2010 " & "<" & Me.GP_Name & ">"
      Mail.Display

End Sub
```


----------



## tombe (22. Juni 2010)

Und was passiert wenn du es so schreibst 
	
	
	



```
...& "Umsatz YTD in €: " & Format(Me.Umsatz, "#,##0.00") & " €" & Chr(10) ...
```


----------



## Rico82 (22. Juni 2010)

;-) Super, vielen Dank. Hat bestens funktioniert!

MfG
Rico


----------



## Rico82 (22. Juni 2010)

Hey zusammen,
hab nochmal eine Frage. Wenn ich nun zum o.g. Format noch die Fettschrift und Schriftfarbe angeben will, kann ich dies dann mit dem Operant & tun? Wie hat das syntaktisch auszusehen?

=>>_"Umsatz YTD in €:      " & Format(Me.Umsatz, "#,##0.00 €" & FontBold = True) & Chr(10) _

Ich arbeite mich ein "wenig" in VBA ein und bedanke mich für jede Unterstützung.


----------



## tombe (22. Juni 2010)

Da du das wohl als HTML Mail versendest, würde ich eher darauf tippen das du es auch dann mit HTML Tag formatieren musst:

"Umsatz YTD in *<b>*€: " & Format(Me.Umsatz, "#,##0.00 €") *& "</b>"* & Chr(10)


----------



## Rico82 (22. Juni 2010)

Die Nachricht wird als Rich-Text Format gesendet, funktioniert somit leider nicht. Hast du noch eine Idee?

Grüße Rico


----------



## tombe (22. Juni 2010)

Kann man da überhaupt eine Formatierung wie Fett, Kursiv usw. angeben?

Könntest dir höchstens mal von einer eMail die du erhalten oder verschickt hast und die solch formatierten Text enthält den Quelltext anschauen, dann siehst du wie er da formatiert wurde.


----------



## Rico82 (22. Juni 2010)

Ja funktionieren tut es, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich den Quellcode einer Mail von MS Outllook anzeigen lassen kann?!


----------



## youza (22. Juni 2010)

In der Email Rechtsklick und -> Quelle anzeigen


----------



## tombe (22. Juni 2010)

Ich arbeite nicht mit Outlook, aber hier solltest du was finden http://tinyurl.com/23khuwc


----------



## Rico82 (22. Juni 2010)

;-)) Dankeschön, für Deine Hilfe! Find das Forum klasse.

Gruß
Rico


----------

